# European Baby Names-Boy and Girl



## mamajama

Hi all,

Just wanted to see if anyone has heard of any nice "different" baby names that can be used with a european last name. We have a boy and girl already and they both have Italian/brazilian names (even though we are neither) but we loved the names.

Any suggestions? Or have you heard any cool names that you can share? Our main thing with dd and ds were that we didnt want their entire class in school to have the same names as them.

Thanks ahead! :baby:


----------



## CeeCee2010

I love the boys name Roman and the girls name Anoushka but unfortunately darling hubby won't entertain either! Doubt that helps but thought I'd put my two penneth in :)


----------



## porkypig

what are you kids called? my lo is called Marco, i've i'd had had a girl i would have called her Sofia. I also like Rocco, Alessio, Giorgio and Danilo/Daniele and Dante for a boy and Ava, Alessia, Francesca, Annabella and Isabella for a girl xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Some Italian names i love:

Rocco
Francesco
Nico
Lorenzo
Vincenzo (Enzo)
Carlo
Dominick
Giovanni
Angelo
Gianni
Gino
Sergio
Mario
Salvatore
Luigi


Gianna
Francesca
Giavana
Sophia
Maria
Carmella

I've only known one person from Brazil, and his name was Gustavo (nn. Gus)


----------



## odd_socks

*i love Sophia and Lorenzo*


----------



## LaraJJ

How about Annalise - that is so pretty, also Nadia :)


----------



## midori1999

My son is called Luca, which is Italian, but it is very common in Italy, which might put you off. 

I love the name Ines for a girl, which is Spanish, but I am not sure our family could carry it off sadly. (blonde, fair)


----------



## Fets83

What about the name Sabina, it's not Italian or Brazilian. But it is European


----------



## PG5K

I love Valentino or Valentina. My auntie is also called Antonella, my uncle Rossanno and my Dad Franco. 

In Italy most names can be changed for a boy or girl...generally girls have -a on the end and boys -o.


----------



## fairy_gem

*Italian:**

Boys:*

Alanzo
Alessandro
Alonzo
Angelo
Arlo
Eduardo
Emesto
Emiliano
Emilio
Enrico
Enzo
Fabian
Federico
Feliciano
Felicio
Filippo
Frederico
Georgio
Gino
Giovani
Giovanni
Lauro
Lazzaro
Leo
Leonardo
Lorenzo
Lucan
Luciano
Lucio
Matteo
Maximo
Nario
Niccolo
Nico
Orlando
Piero
Pietro
Ricco
Rocco
Romano
Romeo
Stefano
Vittorio

*Girls:*

Abriana
Abrianna
Abrielle
Abrienne
Adreana
Adriana
Alessia
Aletta
Amalea
Amalia
Arabela
Arabella
Cameo
Cerelia
Chiara
Dahna
Dahnya
Eleanora
Eloisa
Emilia
Evelina
Filomena
Fiorella
Fiorenza
Florentina
Florenza
Fortuna
Francesca
Gabriella
Gemma
Giana
Gianara
Gianna
Leola
Leonora
Leora
Letizia
Lia
Lina
Liona
Lorenza
Lucia
Luciana
Lucilla
Lucrezia
Maddelena
Marea
Mariella
Marietta
Mea
Natala
Natalia
Nella
Octavia
Oria
Oriana
Pia
Pietra
Pippa
Roma
Romia
Rosa
Rosalia
Rosalie
Rosetta
Rozalia
Serafina
Serena
Sienna
Simona
Speranza
Tazia
Trista
Viola
Violet
Violetta
Viviana
Zaira
Zarah 

x


----------



## morri

male: Tobias, Lars, Sören, Georg, (ge-ohg)( g as in going)Johannes, Matthias, Per, Piet, Hauke, Marcel, Eike, Mario, Ole, Lukas, Nils, Valentin, Raphael, Jan, Hans, Lorenz, Fabio, Fabian, 

female: Maike, Heike, Jana, Svenja, Joana, Johanna, Lotta, Anna, Katharina, Mareike, Marlies, Olga, Jacqueline, Nadine, Antonia...
I am name impaired can't really think of more :haha:.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I don't know about Brazilian, but DH is Italian and we use Italian middle names. Some Italian names I love are-

Gianni
Giovanni
Guilianni
Gueseppe
Marco
Pietro
Mori
Duilo


Gianna
Livia
Elisabetta
Fiorella
Bella
Maria

That's all I can think of right now


----------

